# 4 Health No Grain Puppy Formula



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

is what I switched Kandi to, because the price was about what I could afford while I am going to school. Can someone rate this for me to the best of their abilities?

When should I switch her to adult food?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't find the ingredients anywhere. My computer won't load from the tractor supply website. Sorry. 

This link will take you to a chart to help you rate food.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> I can't find the ingredients anywhere. My computer won't load from the tractor supply website. Sorry.
> 
> This link will take you to a chart to help you rate food.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


Thanks for the effort. I will try to rate it. LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Its a mid grade food and is supposedly made by diamond. It gets so so reviews.
4Health Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Analysis


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

*sigh* I guess I was hoping for a good deal and good quality. LOL. I think it makes her coat shiney... but I suppose I need to look into my options if it is just so so...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought she was on raw?


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

She isn't on the adult formula though she is on the puppy formula


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

No. She isn't. I never made the switch to raw...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Just google 4 health dog food and I got all kinds of info on the food. Really isn't anything great....I would compare it to Nutro which is a middle of the road food and not high quality.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Kirkland might be a better bang for your buck.

I use it and its 25 for 40lbs, best dog food for the price.

http://petfoodtalk.com/dogfoodreviews/
rate as is their 5th best.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Where do u buy it? Small town. Stores are limited in my choices.


----------

